# Gois Info Please



## englandcaz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

This is my first thread on here so hi to everyone!!

I am looking for as much info on anyone living in and around Gois, myself and my partner plus dogs and cat will be moving to Portugal later this year, we will look to rent first and then try to acquire some land...

Info on any of the following would be great 

Transport
Rentals
Is there Area popular with tourists? (Business opportunities)
Land/House for sale (Cheap as we hope to set up an eco business planning permission not necessary)
What is the Internet Like in that area ( Best providers/ speeds/ cost)
Things to do in the area, shopping, eating out, markets etc we are a couple with dogs in our early 30's.

Off topic our dogs are fed a BARF diet so any info on that would also help such as local butchers/ slaughter houses etc!

And any other info would be appreciated, Thanks Caroline


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I go there with a lot of other people as it's famous for Concentração Motard Góis


----------

